# Oxalic vaporizer



## dano41 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi,was wondering if anyone had tried some ways of using the varrox type vaporizer from above rather than below and how successful it was?


----------



## thebeemanuk (Oct 16, 2014)

Using from above would be a lot less effective as heat rises and as the vapour cools and re crystallises it would not reach the bees lower down the cluster.


----------



## dano41 (Jun 16, 2009)

If you watch some of the videos like the one for the sublimox they use it from the top and he shows you the vapour coming out the bottom the fanning of the bees assists in spreading the vapor round the hive.


----------



## thebeemanuk (Oct 16, 2014)

They do but with the sublimox it has a built in blower that blows the vapour in most others like the varrox is a heated pan were the vapour rises with heat


----------



## dano41 (Jun 16, 2009)

The sublimox does not have a built in blower.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I treat form the tip of the hive all the time. the stuff gets around the hive just fine. it is about converting it to a minute particle that then suspends in the air and moves around just fine.


----------



## thebeemanuk (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks like its air assisted
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bby6r1qWxys

either way heat rises


----------



## dano41 (Jun 16, 2009)

Its not air assisted the vapours only escape is through the very small pipe.
Daniel Y do you you use a pan type evaporator.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

thebeemanuk said:


> either way heat rises


Although the crystals are heated it appears the vapor cools very quickly. The vapor coming out of the device appears to go down as much as up. Not the same look as smoke coming out of a smoker.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

dano41 said:


> Its not air assisted the vapours only escape is through the very small pipe.
> Daniel Y do you you use a pan type evaporator.


On hives that it will fit through the entrance. I have also used small metal cups set on a hooka coal and made a small burner out of tea candles. All have worked. The hooka coal and the candle I set at the top of the hive.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The _Sublimox _vaporizor in the video referred to above uses a "boiler", and requires 220 volts (plug in) (or a portable generator or inverter that produces 220 volts). Here is their web page:
http://www.eng-service.com/api caratt sublim apfPLUS.htm
(the page is in Italian, but Google will translate it to English for you)








Photo Credit

The boiler is maintained at a constant "vaporizing" temperature and the vapor is dispensed from the "dispensing tube". The Sublimox manufacturer boasts of their PID controller {a specialized small computer} constantly monitoring boiler temperature.

That is _clearly _a lot different than the _Varrox _style vaporizer (asked about in post #1) that is a "one dose" and then reload style, and operates on 12 volts.

.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

What trigger?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Acebird said:


> What trigger?


Deleted


----------



## dano41 (Jun 16, 2009)

Daniel Y could you explain more about "The hooka coal and the candle I set at the top of the hive."
In the sublimox would anyone know the exact Pid controller they use?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

For the tea candle I simply take a tea candle and an empty tea candle cup. Using hardware cloth I make a stand that will fit in the candle and hold the cup above it. place the OA in the cup. Light candle and set it in the top frames of the hive inside an empty super. put lid on wait 10 minutes. You could actually just walk away and let the candle burn out. I found that if you use a double dose in one of this half of the oa simply crystallizes back onto the empty cup. so you need one burner for every 1/4 tsp you will need. I am milling over how to make an even faster burning heat source.

The hooka coal I place in a fairly heavy metal cup I found at Wal Mart. It is about the size of a shot glass. The cups form a cup cake pan work also. Light the coal place it in the cup then place oa on aluminum foil or some other light weight metal cup. tea light cup would work here also. Put it right on top of the coal. walk away and forget it. You will return later when it has all cooled down to get your cup back.

I like the tea light set up. fast to light and starts vaporizing very quickly.


----------



## dano41 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you all for replying.Daniel Y thanks for making your ideas more clear.The sublimox is a great design but for small numbers of hives hard to justify the cost.If the pan type evaporator could be used above a large feed hole would be handy, crystallization on the housing seems to be the main problem if some sort of fan is not used.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you for your fresh idea about the site of vaporization. That might be the answer for my extra tall colonies where I think the the vaporization is not being as effective as it appears to be on my smaller (more normal-sized) ones. I could do it from both directions! I may try that.

Enj.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

enjambres said:


> I could do it from both directions! I may try that.


 Have done this, and find on the double deep boxes it is more effective to treat from the top, although with the Sublimox the vapor comes out under pressure, it often does not reach right to the top, but it always goes right down through the boxes and comes out the front, if the foam is left slightly open for observation.


----------



## Eyeman (Oct 23, 2016)

Any update on using an active vaporizer (OA heated outside hive and vapor pumped into the hive)?
I want to drill a hole to pump the vapor into my hives so should the hole be at the top or at the bottom?
Thanks


----------



## SteveHive (Apr 24, 2017)

Looking for some advice on this device asap !








https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=oxalika+pro


----------

